# Problems building audio/logitechmediaserver with Synth



## Wapcaplet (Feb 2, 2017)

Hello,

I've hit a couple of problems building audio/logitechmediaserver using Synth, and I'm not sure if the problem is with the port, my system, or Synth itself.

First, after I try to change the port config with a current ports tree, Synth states that the cached options are obsolete.  Synth simply won't proceed with attempting the build unless the config file in /var/db/ports/ is deleted.  This is right after updating the ports tree, so the options are definitely not obsolete.

Next, after deleting the config file and running `synth build audio/logitechmediaserver`, Synth ignores the port:


```
# synth build audio/logitechmediaserver
After inspection, it has been determined that there are no packages that require rebuilding; the task is therefore complete.
Would you like to rebuild the local repository (Y/N)? y
Stand by, recursively scanning 1 port serially.
Packages validated, rebuilding local repository.
Local repository successfully rebuilt
Would you like to upgrade your system with the new packages now (Y/N)? y
Updating Synth repository catalogue...
Fetching meta.txz: 100%    260 B   0.3kB/s    00:01
Fetching packagesite.txz: 100%   56 KiB  57.8kB/s    00:01
Processing entries: 100%
Synth repository update completed. 180 packages processed.
pkg: No packages available to install matching 'audio/logitechmediaserver' have been found in the repositories
Unfortunately, the system upgraded failed.
```
Here's /var/log/synth/00_last_results.log:


```
-=>  Chronology of last build  <=-
Started: Thursday, 2 FEB 2017 at 23:28:36 UTC
Ports to build: 27

Purging any ignored/broken ports first ...
00:00:01 audio/logitechmediaserver has been ignored: 2
00:00:01 Sanity check complete. Ports remaining to build: 0
Finished: Thursday, 2 FEB 2017 at 23:28:37 UTC
Duration: 00:00:01

---------------------------
--  Final Statistics
---------------------------
 Initial queue size: 1
     packages built: 0
            ignored: 1
            skipped: 0
             failed: 0
```
Here's /var/log/synth/03_ignored_list.log:


```
00:00:01 audio/logitechmediaserver: 2
```
No log file for the build (/var/log/synth/audio___logitechmediaserver.log) is created.  There's no information as to why the port was ignored in the web interface, either.

If I simply run `make install clean` inside /usr/ports/audio/logitechmediaserver/, it builds and installs normally.

Here is my LiveSystem-make.conf:

```
CPUTYPE=core2
DEFAULT_VERSIONS+=ssl=libressl
OPTIONS_UNSET= X11
FORCE_PACKAGE=yes
DISABLE_LICENSES=yes
```
This is on FreeBSD 11.0-p7 i386.  Can anyone with a similar setup try replicating this?


----------



## marino (Feb 3, 2017)

my guess is the penultimate commit is crap:
https://svnweb.freebsd.org/ports/he...r/Makefile?r1=432834&r2=432833&pathrev=432834

specifically this:

```
ARCHNAME!=      ${PERL} -V:archname | ${AWK} -F"'" '{print $$2}'
```

shell commands are a big no, no, really need justifications.  Obviously there's no perl around when the port is being evaluated.
You should contact ben woods and let him know that is ARCHNAME definition is completely bogus.

I didn't try it, but I imagine anybody can reproduce what you're seeing with the latest tree.


----------



## woodsb02 (Feb 5, 2017)

Thanks for reporting this - it has just been fixed in the ports head branch r433382.


----------



## marino (Feb 5, 2017)

thanks Ben, that's a much better solution.


----------

